# FR: bien que <subjonctif> + mode d'une proposition relative ou subordonnée



## nat88

Hi everyone,

I know I need to use the subjunctive after "bien que" but I don't know whether all verbs that follow must be in the subjunctive or whether it is just the first one.

For example:
_Bien qu’il soit le gouvernement qui *introduit* les moyens spécifiques_

Or:
_ Bien qu’il soit le gouvernement qui *introduise* les moyens spécifiques_

Thanks for any help!

*Moderator note:* multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## geostan

This is the famous subjunctive by attraction debate. I wouldn't use it here.  The context is clear that the government is introducing the specific means, so only the verb dependent on _Bien que_ needs to be in the subjunctive. However, I would say: _Bien que *ce* soit le gouvernement.._.

Cheers!


----------



## itka

> This is the famous subjunctive by attraction debate.


Indeed !
I'd use the subjunctive... Don't know why... It sounds better to my ears !


----------



## geostan

It is because of the c'est...qui/que construction. I just looked this up in Grevisse.

_Le subjonctif s’introduit, par attraction, après un verbe au subjonctif :


Quels que soient les services qu’elles aient pu rendre (Montherl., Solstice de juin, p. 148). — Quelle que soit la réponse que nous fassions (Péguy, Esprit de système, p. 229). — Quelles que fussent les conditions dans lesquelles j’abordasse ce projet (Proust, Rech., t. II, p. 149). — Vaille que vaille, etc. : § 718, b, 1°.

Le cas se présente, en particulier, après les introducteurs c’est … qui, c’est … que : Il ne faudrait pas croire que ce fût moi qui fusse à sa remorque (Hermant, M. de Courpière, cit. Sandfeld, t. II, p. 125). — Je ne crois pas que ce soit cet homme que je prenne jamais pour conseiller. — Rieux n’était même pas sûr que ce fût lui qu’elle attendît (Camus, Peste, p. 141)._

But this should not be a licence to use the subjunctive in all cases where one verb follows another verb in the subjunctive.


----------



## radagasty

geostan said:


> But this should not be a licence to use the subjunctive in all cases where one verb follows another verb in the subjunctive.


 
Indeed, but in which cases may one use the subjunctive in such instances, then?


----------



## janpol

il me semble logique de mettre "introduire" au subjonctif :
bien que ce soit le gouvernement qui introduise...
Supprimons le présentatif "c'est qui", la phrase devient :
bien que le gouvernement introduise..... où l'emploi du subjonctif est incontournable, or, dans cette phrase, c'est le verbe "introduire" qui est important, pas le verbe "être"...


----------



## geostan

radagasty said:


> Indeed, but in which cases may one use the subjunctive in such instances, then?



I was referring to Nat88's statement:

"I know I need to use the subjunctive after "bien que" but I don't know whether all verbs that follow must be in the subjunctive or whether it is just the first one."

My point is that just because it works with the presentatives, i.e. c'est...que/qui, that does not mean it will work with every following construction.

For janpol.  Perfectly sound reasoning!


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> il me semble logique de mettre "introduire" au subjonctif : bien que ce soit le gouvernement qui introduise...
> Supprimons le présentatif "c'est qui", la phrase devient :
> bien que le gouvernement introduise..... où l'emploi du subjonctif est incontournable, or, dans cette phrase, c'est le verbe "introduire" qui est important, pas le verbe "être"...


Les deux modes sont en effet possibles. J'ai en outre également une préférence pour le subjonctif, sauf peut-être si le sujet n'est pas _c'/ce_, comme p.ex.:

_Bien qu'il soit le gouvernement qui *a* le premier aboli l'esclavage, il peine encore à observer bien des droits de l'homme.

_Cependant, je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec ton argumentation, JP. En effet, avec la construction _c'est…qui, _la concession ne porte certes pas sur le verbe _être_, mais pas non plus sur le verbe _introduire_ ; elle porte principalement sur le sujet réel mis en évidence par _c'est…qui_, c'est-à-dire _gouvernement_. Je ne pense donc pas que l'on puisse dire que le subjonctif se justifie davantage que l'indicatif… Cela dit, je pense que la plupart des francophones utiliseront ce mode-là plus souvent que celui-ci.


----------



## janpol

Il est vrai que Grevisse signale l'emploi de l'indicatif ou du condtionnel après "bien que" mais il dit aussi que le verbe de la concessive "se met au subjonctif dans la plupart des cas, même, d'une manière générale, quand il s'agit d'un fait réel".
L'exemple de ce fil sonnerait bizarrement si l'on disait "Bien que le gouvernement introduit..."
Par contre, on pourrait dire, par exemple : "Bien qu'il faille tenir pour certain que le gouvernement introduit..." mais le verbe "introduire" n'est plus dans la concessive mais dans une complétive.


----------



## Nicomon

Au fait... que signifie au juste « introduire les moyens spécifiques » ?  If this sentence was translated from English, I'd be curious to see the original. 

Je pose la question, parce que si on pouvait remplacer le verbe « introduire » par un synonyme du 1er groupe (er)... le problème ne se poserait peut-être plus. 

Sinon, contrairement aux autres - pour cette phrase précise - je préfère « introduit ». 

_Bien que le gouvernement introduise_...  subjonctif, sans hésitation
Mais... _Bien que ce soit le gouvernement (et pas le Pape) qui introduit les moyens_
_C'est le gouvernement qui introduit les moyens_ (whatever that means)

Je ne ferais donc pas partie de la plupart des francophones.


----------



## elpacha

Salut à tous,
Laquelle de ces deux propositions est correcte ? 
"Bien que je sache qu'il n'a jamais existé" 
ou
"Bien que je sache qu'il n'ait jamais existé"

Bien que + *subjonctif* +* indicatif*
ou
Bien que + *subjonctif* + *subjonctif*

MERCI


----------



## janpol

"Bien que je sache qu'il n'a jamais existé" 
Bien que + *subjonctif* +* indicatif*


----------



## sophie666

If you use a construction that requires the subjunctive, such as 'bien que' does that mean that all the verbs in the sentence following it take the subjunctive, or just the first verb?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Maître Capello

It depends…  The other verbs can be in the subjunctive or indicative depending on the first verb, and on whether or not it is negated.

_Il *pense* que je *suis* intelligent.
__Il ne *pense* pas que je *sois*  intelligent._
_Il *doute* que je *sois* intelligent._

_Bien qu'il *pense* que je *suis* intelligent…
__Bien qu'il ne *pense* pas que je *sois* intelligent…_
_Bien qu'il *doute* que je *sois* intelligent…_

However, both moods are sometimes possible, e.g., the first sentence above could also be in the subjunctive “by attraction”:

_Bien qu'il *pense* que je *sois* intelligent…_

Anyway, the mood of the main verb doesn't depend on the mood of the subordinate clause(s)…

_Bien qu'il *doute* que je *sois* intelligent, je *suis* en fait un génie._


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

Bonjour, 

On m'a dit qu'il faut le subjonctif pour les deux verbes ici :
_
Il est intéressant que ce soient les jeunes qui fassent cela. 


_Qu'est-ce que l'on appelle ce phénomène grammatical ? Est-ce que vous avez d'autres exemples pour l'illustrer ? Cela m'aiderait beaucoup si je pouvais le comprendre plus en profondeur ! 

Merci


----------



## Jeanne75

Hello,

You should just consider "blocks". What "is interesting" (the principal) is the whole "block" (the subordinate, so subjonctive)

As usual it's easier to start the other way round and without the gallicism "c'est / ce sont" that adds some difficulties.

Les jeunes font cela. C'est intéressant => il est intéressant que les jeunes fassent cela.

Ce sont les jeunes qui font cela. C'est intéressant => il est intéressant que ce soient les jeunes qui fassent cela.

Cheers


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce phénomène où le second verbe est aussi au subjonctif s'appelle l'*attraction du subjonctif*.

Voir également les discussions suivantes (sur le forum Français Seulement) :
à moins que tu me dises que tu ne sois/seras pas là
à moins qu'elle n'impliquât que + mode
bien qu'il existe des X qui puissent - subjonctif


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

Ah, très intéressant ! Merci beaucoup. Oui, penser à des 'blocks' est un très bon moyen


----------



## Maître Capello

Mais ce système de blocs ne fonctionne justement pas pour expliquer ce subjonctif !

_Il est intéressant que_ + subjonctif →  _Il est intéressant que ce *soient*…_
_les jeunes qui_ + indicatif → en principe : _les jeunes qui *font* cela_

Ici le premier subjonctif « déteint » en quelque sorte sur le verbe suivant par attraction. Mais l'indicatif pour ce dernier verbe reste bien sûr possible.

_Il est intéressant que ce *soient* les jeunes qui *fassent* cela.
__Il est intéressant que ce *soient* les jeunes qui *font* cela._

Quoi qu'il en soit, le premier verbe subordonné pourrait d'ailleurs également se mettre à l'indicatif puisque _être intéressant que_ peut également être suivi de ce mode-là selon la nuance que le locuteur veut donner.

_Il est intéressant que ce *sont* les jeunes qui *font* cela._


----------



## geostan

MC, expression impersonnelle qui n'indique ni probaiblité ni certitude suivie d'un indicatif. C'est la première fois que je vois cela.


----------



## tr123

Bonjour, 
I am writing a sentence beginning with 'bien que', I know that the verb which follows it need to be in the subjunctive however does the one after that also need to be in the subjunctive? I think it does but I am not sure, if it doesn't could someone explain why not. This is the sentence:
Cependant, bien que  les trois femmes aient l’air des femmes européennes, elles soient loin d’être assimilées
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Only the verbs beginning to the bien que statement need the subjunctive, the one following does not.

Cependant, bien que les trois femmes aient l’air de femmes européennes, elles *sont* loin d’être assimilées
Cependant, bien que les trois femmes aient l’air des femmes européennes, qu'elles puissent comprendre langue et qu'elles aient un travail , elles *sont* loin d’être assimilées.


----------

